# Ohio German Shepherds.... ?



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I wonder if anyone knows of a decent/reputable German Shepherd breeder in/near to Avon Lake, Ohio.. Or anywhere else in the state, if not.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Garry be very very carefull finding a breeder in Ohio. Many nasty people there, who make it a habbit of ripping people off. I'm glad to see you looking for referals, thats the way to go. Check out ripoff report on any breeder you may think about contacting.


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Gary,

Check your PM's.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Never mind Jim already chimmed in


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> I wonder if anyone knows of a decent/reputable German Shepherd breeder in/near to Avon Lake, Ohio.. Or anywhere else in the state, if not.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gary


While I'm a rottie guy, almost everybody at my USA club in Dalton has shepherds. It is the oldest Schutzhund club in the US that is still ran by the original TD (John Nussbaum). The club is located in Dalton, Ohio, and his phone number is on the USA website under "clubs". You are also welcome to stop out on saturdays (we start at about noon) to talk to the members about good working shepherd breeders. I'm sure they could direct you to some great ones in ohio (or at least in the surrounding states).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thinking of moving to the US ?


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thinking of moving to the US ?


 
Good question. At first I didn't realize the OP was from the UK.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd love to move to the US, but that's a different subject.

The enquiry was for a contact of mine, from a totally different forum, who was after a GSD and lived in Ohio.

Thanks for the info, I'll be pointing them in Jim's direction


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Skip Morgart said:


> Good question. At first I didn't realize the OP was from the UK.


Yeah, sorry Skip - I should have made it clearer.

Thanks for the info though and the offer of a welcome. It's most appreciated..

I've passed on Jim's information/website to the guy who wanted to know.

Thanks again folks and I hope your holiday season is going well.

Best Regards,
Gary


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Bob Adams has a USA Schutzhund club on the Ohio-Penn border. I know his breedings have been very competitive in Schutzhund for many years. Many, many high scoring SchH3's. I have seen several of his dogs trial and do extremely well, and a member of my club has a very high drive dog from his breedings that is SchH3. Here is his info:

Bob Adams
123 Kidds Mill Road
Greenville, PA 16125
724-588-0711


----------

